

Murphy's computers laws - mactitan
http://www.murphys-laws.com/murphy/murphy-computer.html

======
mactitan
Now for some humor. I don't see it here but one of my favorites was : If an
architect designed a building like programmers write programs, then the first
woodpecker that came along wood destroy civilization.

